
Pumping up an antenna from a stream of sea-water - ageofwant
http://hackaday.com/2017/01/09/pumping-up-an-antenna-from-a-stream-of-sea-water/
======
ageofwant
I remember reading about something similar made from Hg. It was in a military
application for a high-powered antenna auto-tuner, and EMP hardened.

